# Waschmittel zum gießen?



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mein Wasser sammeln muß, möchte ich möglichst alles Wasser, was ich zum Geschirrabwaschen/ Wäschewaschen/ Kind waschen... vergießen. 

Gibt es da Möglichkeiten oder alte Hausmittelchen, die man bedenkenlos über die Erdbeeren kippen kann. 

Hab bei Frosch nachgelesen, die nehmen Essig/ Soda/ Zitrone...

Also mir geht es nicht unbedingt darum, dass alles Blitzeblank wird, sondern, das ich mal fix Wäsche durchschlenkere und dann ab aufs Beet damit. Die Waschmaschine steht zu Hause. 

Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2014)

Also du willst das Wasser aus Waschmaschine und Abspülwasser zum gießen nehmen?

Richtig verstanden?!

LG Chris


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juni 2014)

Nein, eine Handwasche machen und dann ab aufs Beet. 

"Richtig" waschen kann ich zu Hause.

Oder Geschirr Abwaschen und dann ab aufs Beet. 

Oder Meine Kleine Tochter in die Badewanne setzen und dann ab aufs Beet. 

Es muß ja nicht das perfekte Waschergebnis sein. Ich kann ja 2 mal Öko waschen und einmal mit Chemie oder so.


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2014)

Dann nimm die gute alte Kernseife 

Laut Tante Google hilft die auch noch gegen Ungeziefer

http://seniorendomizil-eifel.de/112/Bewohner-Tipps.html

http://www.balkonania.de/blattlausbefall/


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Juni 2014)

Habs gegoogelt... Cool, jetzt brauch ich noch was gegen Schnecken mit guter Waschkraft.


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2014)

Gegen __ Schnecken gibt es nur ein Gutes Mittel. 

Kupfer! 

Kannst ganz normalen Kupferdraht aus alten Leitungen nehmen oder es gibt auch Kupferplatten die die zu schneiden kannst.

Das legst du um die Erdbeeren,Salat oder What ever. 

Der Schleim reagiert mit dem Kupfer und sie hauen sofort ab!
LG Chris


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich denke mal, wenn Du drei mal wäscht um Chemie zu sparen, dann hast Du das, was Du am Giesswasser gespart hast an Stromkosten doppelt verballert.
Und ob die Tochter ohne Duschbad, Shampoo etc. wirklich gerne badet ??? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juni 2014)

Der Tip von Chris ist Gold Wert. Ich habe heute die Sachen meiner Tochter mit Kernseife gewaschen. Die schwarze Socken ... ein Stück Kernseife rein , durchgeschrubbelt, perfekt.  Da kämpfe ich zu Hause mit härteren Mitteln länger. Danach auf die Läuse vom Apfelbaum fertsch. Cool


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Juni 2014)

... auch zum selbstwaschen fühlt sich Kerrnseife unglaublich gut an. Sieht zwar sch... aus, is spottbillig und gibts schon seit 1.000 Jahren.  Ich bin begeistert. Die Läuse sind zwar noch nicht weg, aber es gibt ja noch viel zu waschen...


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2014)

Kernseife ist aber nicht rückfettend, trocknet mit der Zeit die Haut aus.
Kernseife kannst Du auch in flüssig kaufen , ist dann   Schmierseife , nehme ich zum Putzen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juni 2014)

Ja, auch der putztest ist allererste Sahne. Selbst mein Waschlappen ist sauber.  Habe vorher für jeden Boden eine andere Chemiebrühe genommen.  Der Lappen war nach dem wischen immer dreckig.  Jetzt ist er nach dem wischen sauber. Cool . 

Ich hab erst die Sachen gewaschen,  dann das Hauslein damit gewischt und dann die Läuse damit bespaßt. 

Cooles Mittel, wird auch  bei mir zu Hause viel Chemie ersetzen. 

... Creme gibt's ja auch noch


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Juni 2014)

Hab gerad mit meiner Mutter geschwatzt. Ich sage: Schau mal, Du hast die Jeans meiner Tochter mit Hyperaktivkraft und mit vorbehandlung der Wåsche gewaschen. Mit Hyperaktivkraft und 2.000 Watt trotzdem dreckige Sachen zu bekommen ist doof, wenn man in  5 min sauber bekommt. Meine Mutter meinte, dass es als Armepeutewaschmittel in  Veruf geraten ist. Ob arm ob reich, das Ergebniss bleibt gleich. Meine Mutter kauft morgen ein Stück Kernseife für 0.30 Euro und kann es nicht fassen., dass ich  ihr waschtipps gebe, die sie von Ihrer Oma Schon kennt. Probierts aus seit nicht zu eitel, es lohnt sich, so wie meine Tippgeber schon lange wissen.


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Juni 2014)

Das freut mich doch zu hören


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Juni 2014)

Hab heute eine dicke Bremspur in der Hose meiner Tochter gehabt. 

Ablauf bissher: Superkraftfleckentferner drauf 2 Tage weichen schrubbeln und das dreckige Ding in die Waschmaschine.

Jetzt Neu: mit Kernseife kurz schrubbeln→  sauber →  auf die Leine → Läuse bekämpfen

Vorher hab ich die Kleine in dem Wasser noch gewaschen...

Einfach cool. Da fragt man sich, warum das im Laufe der Zeit so kompliziert geworden ist.


Wir müssten sauren Boden hier haben. Ich habe eine Teststelle, wo ich das Wasser hinkippe. Ich will dann mal Boden proben weggeben, ob das Waschwasser einen positiven Effekt hat.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Juni 2014)

Weiter mit dem Läusemittel...

Heute hab ich den Grill angeworfen und mir den Grillrost angesehen...  Ich dachte mir Kernseife zeig mal was Du kannst.
Als die Kohle durch war hatte ich einen fast blitzt sauberen Rost.

Ging razfatz.  In Kernseife geweicht und das Zeug konnte man fast Abziehen.

Das Badewasser meiner Tochter habe ich zum Fensterputzen genommen und das sieht ohne Nachpolieren richtig gut aus, morgen weiß i ch mehr. Dann Boden damit gewischt und übernacht wird der Grillrost darin gebadet bevor morgen die Läuse damit beglückt werden.

Meine Tochter kam heute den Tisch abwischen und hat gleich den Mund mit dem Lappen abgewischt. Ich fands cool, dass es nicht schlimm isr und habs Ihr verboten.

Alle Wasch und Putzlappen sehen aus wie Neu. Ich putze Fenster mit dem Microfaserlapen, mit dem ich den Fussboden wiche.

Diese elende Sammlung von Drecklappen zu Hause...

Meine Begeisterung kennt keine Grenzen und ich bin dankbar für den Tipp von Euch.

Vieleicht gibt ja mal jemand die 30 CENT aus und probierts und schreibt seine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2014)

Du entwickelst Dich ja uzum richtigen Putzteufel. 
Also bei so Plastedosen, Staubsaugern und manch Putzmitteln gibts ja auch Vorführungen zu Hause  
Wenn Du bei Dir durch bist... mach doch bei uns einfach weiter. 
Die Begeisterung wollen wir nicht bremsen, sondern Dir hier gerne neue Betätigungsfelder anbieten  

So viel Läuse, wie Du Seifenlauge hast kanns aber doch gar nicht geben 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Juni 2014)

Hi Wuzzel, wenn ich so weitermache habe ich wirklich Läusenotstand. Die großen sind schon weg. 

Es ist für mich unglaublich Zeitsparend. Kleine waschen Häuslein wischen oder Sachen waschen oder beides. 
Das war bis vor ein paar Tagen erheblich zeitaufwendiger. Wie Du weisst setze ich aucu Saugroboter auf Grund von Putzfalheit ein. 
Jetzt bin ich noch Fauler.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Juni 2014)

... sag ich doch. Meine Tochter wäscht Ihre Sachen selbst.


----------



## kette (26. Juni 2014)

Verstehe ich auch nicht?! Spülst Du dann ohne Spülmittel???? Ansonsten Spülmittel zum Gießen wäre mir neu!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Keks,

ich wasche alles mit Kernseife. Kein anderes Waschmittel im Garten.

Also meine Tochter, mich, das Geschirr, die Fenster, den Boden, die Wäsche.
Das ist so cool..., ich nehm einfach das Waschwasser von meiner Tochter und Putze das Haus damit und wasche Ihre Sachen, die in Handwäsche absolut Sauber werden.
Sauberer als mit meinen Zaubermitteln und Waschmaschine.

Dies dient dann der Läusebekämpfung und ist als okologisch unbedenklich eingestuft.

Wer Lust hat sollte es durchaus mal probieren, denn auch hier gilt: Der Versuch macht Kluch.

Eingangs hatte ich es mir auch eher skeptisch geholt, bin aber Überwältigt von der Reinigungskraft. Auf der Haut fühlt sichs auch gut an.

So kann man zu Hause eine Badewanne fürs Kind fertig machen, dann Wasser zum Wischen abschöpfen, die Wohnung wischen, einen Eimer zu Fenster putzen abschöpfen, einen zum Wäsche waschen abschöpfen,...

So hat diese eine Badewanne Wasser richtig viel Sinn gemacht. Heute wird die Badewanne abgelassen, eine Chemiebrühe angerührt und das Haus gewischt dann eine Brühe zum Fenster putzen und dann nach eine zum Wäsche waschen.

Ich finds sehr sportlich und spart mir enorm viel Zeit.


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juni 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Dies dient dann der Läusebekämpfung und ist als okologisch unbedenklich eingestuft.
> 
> So kann man zu Hause eine Badewanne fürs Kind fertig machen, dann Wasser zum Wischen abschöpfen, die Wohnung wischen, einen Eimer zu Fenster putzen abschöpfen, einen zum Wäsche waschen abschöpfen,...



Absatz eins: grundsätzlich richtig, *aber* man sollte das ganze "biologische Abwasser" nicht zu oft an einen Platz schütten. Dadurch wir die Konzentration an der Stelle wieder unnatürlich und ungesund hoch, dann geht das System nach hinten los.

Absatz zwei: ...... und mit dem Restwasser hinterher noch Kaffee kochen lol. Ich finde Einsparungsmaßnahmen in sinnvollem Rahmen auf jeden Fall gut und sollte viel mehr unterstützt werden. Wie gesagt, sinnvoll - man kann sich auch ein Loch in den Bauch sparen. 
Aufgearbeitetes Regenwasser für Haushalts-Zwecke zu nutzen ist sinnvoll, man sollte es halt nicht ausreizen, sonst "Punkt eins" 

Weitermachen - Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ich wasche alles mit Kernseife ... meine Tochter, mich, ...


 
Thomas, Seife macht einsam   

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Juni 2014)

Es gibt ja Theo. 
Ansinnen war nie die unbedingte Einsparung, dass hat sich ergeben.


----------



## andreas w. (27. Juni 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Thomas, Seife macht einsam
> 
> Mandy



und überhaupt - viel Wasser macht die Haut dünn ! Alte Elefanten-Weisheit.lala5


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juni 2014)

Liebe Leute, seit ich den Tipp von Chris und Jo bekommen habe ffühlt sich alles deutlich sauberer an. Ich weiss nicht warum ich mir den Quatsch in Vergangenheit angetan hab.

Meine Mutter (Mittesterin ) sagt weisse Soken Kernseife und die strahlen. Ich sage schwarze Socken Kernseife und die Dinger leuchten rot.

Ich putze mit meinem.Bodenputztuch   Fenster. Unvorstellbar bis vor ein paar Tagen ich hab einfach keine dreckigen Lappen mehr.

Is so und wird mein Leben verändern. Die Omas wussten, warum sie Kernseifen Kiloweise eingebunkert haben... weil der Chemiekram nicht rankommt.

Versuch macht Kluch ging mir auch so...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Juni 2014)

... und wenn man den kram das Klo runterspühlt. Dann ist das auch sauber. Unsere Omas hatten Ahnung ...


----------



## bekamax (29. Juni 2014)

Hi,

...und die Umwelt wird nicht unnötig mit allerhand Chemie belastet!!!
...Verpackungsmüll fällt auch kaum an...

Danke fürs Erinnern!
Karin


----------



## misudapi (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

...und die Umwelt wird nicht unnötig mit allerhand Chemie belastet!!!
...Verpackungsmüll fällt auch kaum an...

deswegen kauft man die Seife doch schon seit Jahren!

und Geld spart man auch noch.

Gruß Susanne
P.S. Thomas, wenn du noch Flächen zur Anschauung und Demostration brauchst, ich habe noch 3 Haushalte zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juni 2014)

Susanne, ich hatte meinen Haushalt ja auch schon für eine Vorführung angeboten. 
Aber inzwischen glaube ich einfach nur Thomas hat ein Aktienpaket einer Seifenproduktion geerbet und 
versucht den Umsatz anzukurbeln. 



Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juni 2014)

Ich danke Euch für die zur Verfügung stellung von Demoflächen. 
Mir reichen meine.

Bis vor ein paar Tagen wusste ich nichtmal,  dass es die Seife gibt und was man damit anstellen kann.

Ich hab immer Supermegakraftmittel gekauft und wenns dann Supermegahyperkraftmittel gab hab ich das genommen. 

Heute kaufe ich ein (für mich bis vor kurzem) lächerliches Stück Kernseife. Gibts da Aktien von  ?


----------



## andreas w. (29. Juni 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ... und wenn man den kram das Klo runterspühlt. Dann ist das auch sauber. Unsere Omas hatten Ahnung ...



Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du den Siphon im Klo schrubbst, damit´s sauber wird


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2014)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du den Siphon im Klo schrubbst, damit´s sauber wird


Na mit Zahnprothesen reiniger 

LG Rene


----------



## andreas w. (30. Juni 2014)

... der kommt auch in die hinterste Ecke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## andreas w. (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juni 2014)

Und zum Haare verfilzen für Dreads wird Kernseife auch gern genommen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2014)

Ja, hab ich auch gelesen... der Haarwuchs gibt es aber nicht  mehr her...


----------



## lotta (1. Juli 2014)

... und zum Nassfilzen , nehme ich auch nur Kernseife
Und das mit dem Putzen, versuche ich dann mal gelegentlich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Nov. 2014)

Ketnseife ist zu Hause angekommen. Geiles Zeugs. Nicht zum Filzen  ← der hat auch keine Haare und alle mögen ihn ungefilzt.

Rost an der Badewanne (wegen nichtwegräumens eines Nagelfluggerätes) kein Ding weg. 

Aifklebetspuren... selbst meine Mutter hat mit den Perversesten Mitteln gekämpft. Is weg, ohne Glitzi oder Drahtbürste. 

Meine Topfunterböden sehen aus wie neu... es gibt extrem viele Beispiele, wie man 35 Cent Waschmittel einsetzen kann. 

Probieren, hier die Meinung schreiben


----------

